# Strawberry Peach Label



## winemaker_3352 (Jan 13, 2011)

So i have been playing around with some more labels. Which do you all think looks better?


----------



## Catfish (Jan 13, 2011)

I like 1 and 3.


----------



## Tom (Jan 13, 2011)

# 3


----------



## GrandpasFootsteps (Jan 14, 2011)

I vote #3. They all look great. But #3 looks unique, personal, and professional quality.


----------



## MN-winer (Jan 14, 2011)

Its a tie #1 and #3. I like the size of the typeface on #1 so that breaks the tie for me. I also like the cool LH logo at the top center.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 14, 2011)




----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 14, 2011)

My vote 1 and 3 as well. One being served at a fancy restaurant while the third seems like you would find it at a country resort.

Dan, how long did it take you to get into that #3 suit?


----------



## Julie (Jan 14, 2011)

#3, when I look at that label, I want to drink the wine! Bring if over this summer so we all can taste it.


----------



## Brian (Jan 14, 2011)

I like #1 the best but #3 is a very close second.. I like #2 also but it look a little less professional than the others.. Great job!

Wolf where the HE## do you get all these things.. Great #3 haha 

Wade we need more smilies...


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 14, 2011)

Brian said:


> Wolf where the HE## do you get all these things.. Great #3 haha



I'll have to get back to you...


----------



## Wade E (Jan 14, 2011)

3 here also!


----------



## Redtrk (Jan 14, 2011)

I like the 3 label!


----------



## Goodfella (Jan 14, 2011)

#1 for me..... Very clean looking


----------



## countrygirl (Jan 14, 2011)

i think #2 is pretty, but my vote is for #1n


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Jan 16, 2011)

#1 is best, imo. it's very classy and clean. #3 is good, but not as good as 1. i'm not a fan of 2 because it just seems to be missing something. like there is too much openness to it?


----------



## Wiz (Jan 16, 2011)

Label #3 wants me to wish that you would drop a bottle off at my house.


----------

